# 27" XTRs fit stock stock 2011 Brute?



## Brutus3458 (Oct 16, 2011)

Changing tires again.............will 27" ITP Mudlite XTRs fit my stock 2011 Brute 750 with stock wheels???


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yep. And we have this. 

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/23-kawasaki/2625-biggest-tires-stock-brute.html


----------

